# Hips are shot!



## Jamescarballo (Apr 19, 2009)

I have an 10yr old female and her hips are shot! She has been on Pretnisone, Tramidol and Joint Max. The time has come to either put her down or do a complete hip replacement. I am looking for info on the hip replacement as the Vet hospital has 2 people that specialize in hip replacement. 

I would rather be put down than take her for that.

From their web site. 

http://www.hollywoodanimal.com/services/default.html
"Total hip replacement: This service is available through the surgical team of 
Dr. Jon Dee and Dr Jon Dyce of the The Ohio State University surgical team. They have returned many orthopedically crippled dogs to a renewed lifespan. Dr. Jon Dee is known the world over for his skill in the area of orthopedics."


Has anyone on this forum done this and what were the results?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If they think that she can come through the surgery ok at her age, then I can say that a THR does a dog wonders. I can only say this about young dogs because my Shadow had an FHO at 7 months old and a THR at 11 months old. He is six now and nothing stops him.

I'd get more than one opinion on the procedure. I was very lucky. We have someone really, really, fabulous in our area who did the THR. The THR's are very costly, but if I had to do it again for one of my two, I would. Sounds like the person you mention is very good. I'm sure they will guide you to an educated and informed decision!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear your older goldie is in so much trouble with her hips. I love to hear stories like this, when the dog is so valued. My dog's elbow surgery worked night-and-day wonders.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*James*

James

Check with the vet to see if your sweetie would be able to have a total hip replacement. I'm not sure if they do it on older dogs, but we had a Samoyed that they did an FHO on and she had terrrible Hip Dysplasia and was helped so much by it. It is called A Femoral Head Osteotomy (FHO)

and they make the hip joint so it isn't rubbing on a nerve if that makes sense.

Here is some info:

http://www.2ndchance.info/hipsurgery.htm


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*FHP surgery*

My golden dislocated her hip and I've been trying to raise money for a THP. The question that I have is this, when I clicked on the link it clearly states that for a FHP procedure, the weight limit is no more than 45lbs. I don't think I have ever met a golden that was full grown that weighed less than 65lbs. Is this an absolute rule for FHP?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> My golden dislocated her hip and I've been trying to raise money for a THP. The question that I have is this, when I clicked on the link it clearly states that for a FHP procedure, the weight limit is no more than 45lbs. I don't think I have ever met a golden that was full grown that weighed less than 65lbs. Is this an absolute rule for FHP?


 That is the desired weight. But my Jasmine was 7 months old and approximately 65 lbs with her first FHO and she was 2 1/2 and 96 lbs with her second. She is 8 1/2 now and runs with her brothers with no problems at all.

James, if the vet thinks it's a good option for your dog, I would go for it. 10 years old isn't that old. You still have at least 2 years and possibly much longer with her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Many GR's have had a FHO. A number of members, including myself, have a GR that has had an FHO. Shadow has done well the past 6 years.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your situation. OSU is a good veterinary hospital, and I would certainly think about having them do the surgery if you go that route. I had my THR done at MSU, my dog was just 1 year old. I won't tip toe around this. It is a good surgery but a very hard one on the owners. The recovery time is LONG, and the dog has to stay completely quiet for 6 weeks. Having an older dog might help you with that part. You MUST be very careful and follow the post op instructions to the letter for a success. 

I would definitely have a consultation done there, and perhaps some blood work to make sure your dog is healthy enough to go through surgery, should you decide. I have a senior golden whose knees went. She had TPLO procedures done at age 8 and 9 1/2. She is now 12 1/2 runs around like a crazy puppy, is on joint supplements but no medication. So if your dog can handle the surgery, you may very well improve her later years, and yours too. 

My THR pup came through the surgery with flying colors. She was severe HD on her right, moderate on her left. We operated on her right, and our vet said he has never done a bi lateral THR yet. To date (18 months post op) she is running around, practicing agility and doing dock jumping competitions. She loves to go for long walks and her favorite speed is ZOOM! I am sure she came through more rapidly because she was so young and we all know youth bounce back quicker. 

Good luck please keep up posted with your decisions. Give you dog a hug for me!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

PS I too have known larger dogs who have had the FHO procedure. It can be done. As for which is the best that is a personal decision. Get an orthopedic consult, ask lots of questions. Make the decision on what is best for you and your dog. 

Teddi was a candidate for FHO too. I went THR for purely asthetic reasons. We were told that with the FHO the dogs might be lower on that side in the hip, and move slightly shorter on that side. Neither of these are issues in the dogs ability to get around. I just didn't want the constant reminder everytime I looked at her. Strickly a human vanity decision. FHO surgery is a good option too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

Thankfully I have never needed to replace hips on any of my dogs but I know several people who have, and not one of them would hesitate to replace hips on future dogs given the dog is in good health. They cannot praise the return of their dogs freedom of movement and from pain highly enough. Good luck


----------



## Jamescarballo (Apr 19, 2009)

The cost of THR is not an option. Vet said the price would be closer to 10K.
The up side is she prescribed Adequan Shots 2 x weekly.

I gave her one shot last night (6PM) and by this AM she was able to walk (struggle) but walk none the less. Hopefully as the Adequan treatments continue she will get a bit better.

I did notice that when I gave her a bath the other day her back legs had atrophy and what use to be muscle is now just kinda flabby.

I will get her in the pool doing laps to maybe increase the muscle.:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Swimming is wonderful for them. Yes, THR's are expensive. Shadow had his in 2004 and one side was over 4k. I hope she does well.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

JamesCarbarllo, our Di needs hip replacement as well and at this time unfortunately the cost isn't an option either. We are trying to buy time until we can do it. We have found a people chiropractor that works wonders with dogs as well. Several people here have used this as well as acupuncture. Could this be an option for your golden?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to add, that it is important to find someone that is licensed as a canine chiropractor. See the thread under health that I asked about our Di seeing a chiropractor, because we don't have the finances for surgery now. Best wishes for the relief for your golden baby!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW I am surprised OSU (I am assuming) quoted $10K! Teddi's quote was the surgery portion at MSU was $4700, and of course add on the follow up visits for the first year. I am probably about $6K total in vet bills on her including other issues. FHO is cheaper too. No surgery is not a cheap option in any case. 

I am glad you are having early results with Adequan, it should continue to help. You only need the two shots for a month then you can drop back to once a month. At least we were able to, we have not seen any limping in our dogs since we started on it. We started in March with the loading. 

Swimming is excellent exercise because it does not put strain on the joint. One thing we did with Teddi, she was operated on in late fall and it was icy when she could start her leash walks. We looked into a dog rehab facility to get her swimming for exercise and energy release. They had us strap a "noodle" (portion of a kids float toy) to her hips to help her be more bouyant while she was weaker, if you take your dog swimming you may want to try that, it was amazing how well it worked. The float vest do not work that way as well, they do not suspend the hind end sufficiently. 

At your dogs age, you should be able to give some NSAID's with out too much repercussion too. I am hesitant to put my two year old on them , but my twelve year old I would do it if she needed them in a heartbeat. No I would be careful about what and the dosage, but heck we all have aches and pains as we get older. I know I like my asprin from time to time. 

I have heard good things for pain management with chiropractic work and accupuncture. Dogs are stoic, so your dog may have been protecting the sore side longer than you know. Thus a chiropractor might be able to help align and get them moving correctly and remove other soreness. I seriously was going to look into accupuncture for Teddi, but she turned to surgical to quickly. She does have elbow dysplasia now and if she worsens I will look into accupuncture for her then. My vet says for now let it go. We can't do more surgery on her, we can't afford it. So accupuncture is a good option. 

Again I am sorry for your situation. It is not fun.


----------

